# Herunterfahren und Ausschalten



## nordi (23. September 2003)

Hey Leute,
ich hab ne Frage/Problem! Bis vor kurzem hat sich mein PC immer automatisch von selbst ausgeschaltet, wenn ich ihn heruntergefahren habe. Jetzt kommt aber immer : Sie können den Computer jetzt ausschalten 

Ich hab WindowsXP und hab nichts umgestellt? Woran kann das liegen und wo kann man das wieder einstellen? Irgendwo bei dem "Powermanagment" ?

grüße aus köln

marius


----------



## Sinac (23. September 2003)

Schau mal in Systemsteuerung -> Energieverwaltung 
und im BIOS ob APM (Advanced Power Management) an ist.

Greetz...
Sinac


----------



## nordi (23. September 2003)

Ich hab unter Systemsteuerung keine Energieverwaltung! Hab auch die klassische Ansicht gewählt!


----------



## Sinac (24. September 2003)

Hugh, wo sind die denn bei XP?
Haste irgendwo bei den Anzeigeeigenschaften was von wegen Energiesverwaltung oda so?


----------



## nordi (24. September 2003)

Ich habe einerseits Verwaltung und dann Energieoptionen....aber unter beidem ist nichts mit APM...


----------



## Tobias K. (24. September 2003)

moin


Das APM was Sinac meint findest du auch im BIOS.


mfg
umbrasaxum


----------



## Georg Melher (25. September 2003)

Falls das nicht funktioniert, kannst Du als Alternative auch einen Registry Eintrag testen: Suche nach dem Eintrag *PowerDownAfterShutdown* und setze ihn (falls der Wert noch auf 0 steht) auf 1.


----------



## Mark (10. Dezember 2003)

Hallo Ihr Lieben!

Habe gleiches Problem, mit dem Unterschied bei mir ging es noch nie 
Bisher kein Problem, möchte aber den Rechner nun nach erledigter Arbeit automatisch runterfahren lassen, damit es in meinem Zimmer leise ist. Und im "Sie können den Computer jetzt ausschalten"-Modus laufen Lüfter etc. ja leider weiter...

Habe ein Tyan Tiger 100 Motherboard und dort im Bios APM enabled.
Ausserdem die Registry PowerDownAfterShutdown händisch auf 1 gesetzt.
...keinerlei Auswirkungen  

Habt Ihr noch eine Idee, was man probieren kann?


----------

